# Ship photos required please



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hope some of you guys can help me please.

I have been researching my fathers sea time from 1938 - 1960. I know the ships he sailed on and their fates but now I would like to collect some pictures of those ships.

Here is the difficult bit. He sailed on about 55 ships and I have got some photos already but I thought I would put in a feeler here to see if you have any of those below:

SS Pacific President built 1928
SS Ingola 1925
SS Olivegrove 1929 
SS Aelybryn 1938
SS Cragsman 1924
MV Laurelwood 1929

There are more that I need but may ask again later. I wouldnt like to go to places like the NMM or other pay sites at this stage as they are, in my opinion, a bit over the top for photos.

Thanks in advance


----------



## robertson268 (Feb 9, 2007)

*ss ingola*

Hi Hugh,My father (from Glasgow)sailed on the Ingola in the late 20s early 30s as 3/4 engineer. I seem to remember that the ship and crew were missing for a few weeks of the Argentinian coast.They had a fault in the steering gear.When I was young,prbably in the mid 1950s he took me to the Mitchell Library in Glasgow to show me the "Gasgow crewmen amongst missing on the ss Ingola,presumed dead!" article in the Daily Record or whatever.They were found drifting by chance and the ship ended up in Argentina for repairs,which took approx.1 year if I remember rightly. He had to get a temporary Argentinian visa/passport for the duration. I traced photos of the Ingola to a site in South Africa but they wanted £25 or so for a picture which I declined.
I know the ship was called Tenax after 1935?? and I am sure it had another name.It was broken up in 1961,in Japan,I think. Go into google and enter ss Ingola and I am certain you will get some good links.If you want to know any more and I can be of help,please dont hesitat to email me. Douglas Robertson (Glasgow). ps. My fathers other ship was the Gretaston ( McLay McIntyre) and I have one pic.of that which I can copy if anyone interested.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Yubari Maru ex Kwoksing ex San Anthonio ex Ingola 
small picture ...
http://homepage3.nifty.com/jpnships/company/mitsuisenpaku_sengo_list1.htm


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

SS Pacific President built 1928

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ship Picture Gallery/P/slides/Pacific President.html


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

Ael-y-Bryn (1928 not 1938)

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=18137


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Gents,

Many thanks for all your replies. I first posted this request in January 2006 didnt get any replies and forgot about it until now. Just goes to show that threads are never dead on SN.

Douglas I think we may have corresponded by email Sept 2006 regarding ss TENAX.

Raymond. Thanks for that link to TENAX it is the first time I have seen any picture of her.

Zelo. Thank you as well for PACIFIC PRESIDENT. I had found that one but I should have come back and crossed it off my list. The AELYBRYN required is the 1938 one.

This is my updated list as I have also now found ss CRAGSMAN under a former name BANNROSE.

SS Olivegrove 1929 
SS Aelybryn 1938
MV Laurelwood 1929

Thank you all for your help. Much appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello 
As there are now many more members, I thought I would re-post this request.

I would be grateful if anyone has any photos of the following.

SS OLIVEGROVE 1929 
SS AELYBRYN 1938
MV SAINT ANGUS 1936
MV SAINT RONAN 1958 not the 1966 vessel.
SS BLACKHEATH 1936.

I have found a pic of MV LAURELWOOD 1929.

Thanks for your time


----------



## george manston (Sep 3, 2009)

*ss ingola&tenessee*



Hugh MacLean said:


> Hope some of you guys can help me please.
> 
> I have been researching my fathers sea time from 1938 - 1960. I know the ships he sailed on and their fates but now I would like to collect some pictures of those ships.
> 
> ...


Hello Hugh i am also looking for a photo of ss tenax as well as the ss tenax as my late father sailed on the latter untl 1957.
I also have ship movements of the ss tenax for my fathers medals and in these records is a ship called ss ingola and ss tenessee.
Regards G Manston also a member


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hope some of you guys can help me please.
> 
> I have been researching my fathers sea time from 1938 - 1960. I know the ships he sailed on and their fates but now I would like to collect some pictures of those ships.
> 
> ...



*simplest way Google search IMAGES then name of the ship*


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

There is a picture of the Blackheath 1936 here* http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/3415.html*


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you.

JimmyC, yes, thanks, am well aware how to Google images of ships. The post was 6 years ago and have since picked up a couple.

Boatman, thanks, I do have 'BLACKHEATH' but I don't have that particular one - last time I looked on u-boat there wasn't one there.

George, 'INGOLA' was later renamed 'TENAX' - anything you have or find in the future I would be grateful to see.

Still looking for 'INGOLA' AELYBRYN (1938) and 'OLIVEGROVE'. I am not expecting to find them very easily, however, I do appreciate that members are still looking at this old post - much appreciated.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

SS AELYBRYN 1938 
ss AE http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/

*Picture Alybryn*
search.php ALYBRYN o/n 166427 Torpedoed and sunk by U-160 on 11th March 1943. Brynymor SS Co
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=18137


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for looking Jimmy. Unfortunately the photo on the Clydesite is for official number 143991 - the 1928 built vessel which was later renamed 'EMPIRE SOLDIER'. The 1938 built 'AELBYRYN' official number 166427 being more elusive.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## jimmyc (Dec 28, 2005)

I had similar problems looking for my dads ships one changed names 6 times 
still no picture but the fate of this vessel
SS OLIVEGROVE 1929 ss OLIVEGROVE official number 160236
http://ww2chat.com/war-sea/1468-sinking-merchantman-olivegrove-september-7th-1939-a.html
http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/7.html


----------

